# Take me to the river (bank) NUBIANS



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is the family on the river bank and almost in the river  Heart attack material when they are so close to my river! But none have drowned! They obviously have more sense. One also walked out on a log which was IN the river - I did not get a photo as I was too busy preparing to catch her  But she was fine


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

What a beautiful herd. Such cute floppy ears!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya that river would make me nervous too!  that's a nice bunch you have there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice herd!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

What a nice herd!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow looks like professional pics.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I actually take the worst photos ever, but if I stand on the river bank and just snap they usually somehow come out okay - probably because the goats don't move so much. Although I did slip and camera went flying the other day - now I have to click it about 5 times for it to work!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

are there predaters in the river? i know nothing abouy NZ obviously


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

And here are some more pics I took today. The kids have grown (and decreased in numbers due to rehoming) so here is the two doe kids and their mum and their older sister!!! and one of my fubian (feral nubian cross)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute! I just got my first Nubian in Sunday. I'm debating if I should get another from the same farm on Friday, haven't decided yet... They are so darn cute with those long ears


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Definately get another!!! Got any pics? Would love to see  Congrts!!!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

No predators in river. We are very lucky in NZ - most we have to worry about is someone's dog coming on the property!!! a few fish in the river and maybe an eel but it is tidal - swim in it often and never meet the fish / eel


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goats are very good swimmers you know. You wouldn't think so, but they are.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is my girl. I'm most likely going to get another one tomorrow..., but haven't made a final decision. I would get one with a black body and white frosted ears


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

She looks like a cutey. How old? Ues, I would love a black one with frosted ears. I never see many around in NZ....Hope you are enjoying your new arrival


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She's 9 mo. She's a little small, but I don't mind that really. Yep, enjoying her


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe they are so precious!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Janeen - my doe was small at nine months too (lots smaller than her brothers!) and to make matters worse she got preggas early BUT she has had a major growth spurt at about 12 months and while and after kidding! So funny as they just don't seem to have steady growth - just major spurts!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Selah123 said:


> Hi Janeen - my doe was small at nine months too (lots smaller than her brothers!) and to make matters worse she got preggas early BUT she has had a major growth spurt at about 12 months and while and after kidding! So funny as they just don't seem to have steady growth - just major spurts!


That's good to hear. I'm pretty sure she is bred now... The breeder said to go ahead. So, here's hoping for some growth spurts


----------

